# RV Body Moulding



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

My RV and a lot of others have a screwed in body moulding which separates the main colour from the lower usually darker colour.

You can make out the strip here:










OK Not very well but you get what I mean.

Seems a damned daft idea to me. We stopped doing this to cars in the 70's as the screw would cause rust. On the RV the screw rusts because they are cheapskates and don't want to use SS. Then the hole is smaller and water gets in followed by delamination. I have seen a lot with this type of damage.

So I removed the strip completely and have painted a dark blue stripe instead. I toyed with the idea of using a stick on stripe but I still had to repair the holes, so spraying seemed a better way to go.

As of now I have managed all down the offside bar the door. I think it looks great.

Will post some piccies after the beer festival this weekend.

For those of you who own a pre 2000 RV I would take a look at removing the plastic insert strip and check out those screws. I understand from Dudleys that they use a silicon glue to put new screws back in.

Regards

Chris


----------

